# Scotland v Holland



## ifu95702 (May 20, 2008)

Can anybody recommend a good place to join some fellow Scots watching the football on Saturday night?


----------



## Glasceb (Jul 15, 2008)

1st choice Amsterdam, 2nd Glasgow. Here Underground at Habtoor in Marina or Locker Room at Golden Tulip in Barsha or Goodfellas in Bur Dubai will be showing it.

School night so will watch or listen to it at home.


----------

